# wiring compressor contactor



## Joe0205 (Sep 10, 2008)

Hi, my old contactor has 2 sets of 2 posts on one side (see picture http://www.arnoldservice.com/burnt contactor.jpg ) and my new contactor has 2 posts on opposite sides of the contactor (see picture http://www.arnoldservice.com/single pole contactor top2.JPG ). My question, refering to the first picture, is where will the light blue and yellow wires will go on the new contactor, 2nd picture. Thank you for your time.


----------



## kok328 (Sep 10, 2008)

The blue & yellow wires are what engerizes the coil in the contactor.
The manufacturer of the old contactor decided to put both dual lead coil terminals on one side.
The replacement contactor has a dual lead on one side for the blue wire and a dual lead on the other side for the yellow wire.


----------



## Square Eye (Sep 10, 2008)

Looks like blue on one side and yellow on the other. The posts appear to be tandem together on each side. With AC current, a contactor coil has no hot or neutral, so there's no polarity to worry about


----------



## Joe0205 (Sep 10, 2008)

Thanks guys! It works now!


----------

